# Are freezing temps a problem for oils?



## AshleyJ (Dec 1, 2017)

As I prepare to finish a project made primarily of Baltic Birch, I discovered that my 18 month old partial can of Danish Oil and my 12 month old can of Teak Oil spent last winter in my uninsulated garage... in Montana cold.

Is this a problem?
Is it not a problem?
Anything I should know before start into this?
(Finishing is ***not*** my strong suite.)

Baring other advice, I’m about to finish a couple small offcuts with each oil and see how they turn out. If I’m wasting time and should just get a new can... or if some specific resurrection technique is needed, please advise.

Thanks!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what does the label say or the manufacturer's website say???


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Since these finishes are sometime heated to mix with others or reduce viscosity, etc. it seems they could respond to being reconstituted somewhat. I’ve never been through this experience but I’d try something before I threw them out...with great care of course. Low heat, gentle warming, etc.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I'd bet they are ok. Age and exposure to oxygen as bigger factors in degradation. In either case, look at them. Do they look ok? Look for lumps or hardened finish. Darkening. A test piece is always a good idea. Using them at low temps is another matter - a lot longer drying time and less penetration.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

PhilBa said:


> I'd bet they are ok. Age and exposure to oxygen as bigger factors in degradation. In either case, look at them. Do they look ok? Look for lumps or hardened finish. Darkening. A test piece is always a good idea. Using them at low temps is another matter - a lot longer drying time and less penetration.


I have a can of Minwax teak oil I've had for maybe two years and there is only an inch or so left in it. It seems to be hardening and maybe separating a bit and it's never been cold. I don't know if cold would have made it worse but don't plan on leaving it around for too long if it's partly full.


----------

